# Archery Shops



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

So I am pretty new to the archery world. Just finishing getting my bow set with the help of a good friend that knows a thing or two about it. He tells me to get a peep sight so we can put it on this week. So here is my scenario:

I stop on my way home from the U of U. I walk through the door to the shop where there are 8 or so people who immediately stop talking and stare at me like I just broke up their top secret club meeting. One guy (Sitting with his back to me) asks what I want, and I say I need a peep. OK, what size. and that was it. gives it to me, I pay him and walk out. Not a word more was said by anyone. The entire time (2 min tops) that I was in the shop they all just stared at me not saying a word.

So, is this typical for the shops around here? With such great customer service I won't be spending any more of my time or money there.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not my usual experience at archery shops, but I am in Utah county and usually only shop at Jake's or Humphrie's, both of which are very customer friendly. Maybe the shop you went to is slinging dope on the side and you walked in on something you weren't supposed to... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

dont go to jakes if you dont want to run into this same situation again. that place is a joke for MANY reasons. the employees and owners of jakes think they are God of the archery world and they will be sure to let you know that. want a positive archery shop experience? go to Humphries!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what shop did you stop in at ? Hit wild arrow up next time in center ville great guys there and they will stop and help you out and talk to you.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Honestly I like Sportsman's Warehouse the best they are super friendly but most importantly will install or tune anything for free! Other shops want to charge you for putting on a peep or fine tuning. Sportsman's will do it all for free. Sometimes it's hard to find the archery guy but just ask another worker and they will grab him for you. Jake's has been rude to me as well and they are always more expensive!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a new shop ni Sandy, Full Draw Archery, 8385 SOUTH ALLEN STREET SUITE 129. SANDY, UT. Good guys/willing to help with a nice shooting range. They are also an Elite dealer!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

When I bought a peep at Top of Utah Archery in Logan, Lance put the peep on for me and had me shoot a few shots with it to make sure it was working correctly. I bought some other gear also so maybe that explains the great service, but I felt like I'd be taken care of whenever I shopped there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Jake's has been rude to me as well and they are always more expensive!


yeah thats no s**t! i paid $95.00 once for a bottle of scent killer and a 3-pack of rage broadheads! they always charge you more and then pocket the extra money they got from you... someone has to pay for all their hunting trips to Africa!! :roll: :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake's has been rude to me as well and they are always more expensive!
> ...


That bottle and broadheads would have stayed right there on there counter as I walked out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> ...


with me normally it would have, but i was curious to see if he was being serious when he told me the price... turns out he was  they will also really dig you for all they can if they know you have $$$. no one working in that store can be trusted. they are all snakes.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

The one I went to was off state street in Salt Lake, Utah Archery Center or what ever it is. I won't go back there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> The one I went to was off state street in Salt Lake, Utah Archery Center or what ever it is. I won't go back there.


Sorry.Next time head to wild arrow in center ville man. Nothing new from that place.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

That's about right for uac. Try salt lake archery. They are all right. Seems its been my experience that all archery shops think they are the best and don't want much to do with you if you aren't spending hundreds of dollars it shooting the stuff they carry. Your best bet it to learn to do your work yourself. Buy parts at Cabelas or whatever then hook em up yourself. That way if the attitudes or service sucks you can only blame yourself.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Funny thing is I looked up UAC and Salt Lake Archery and I thought I wrote down the address for Salt Lake Archery, that is until I got there.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

High Country, sorry you weren't treated with better respect... that's too bad. I have visited many different archery shops across UT, ID, NV, WYO, CO, MT and everyone has a moment... maybe they were in a secret meeting? who knows. You are welcome to come up to Logan anytime (from noon to 7 Monday to Friday) and visit... I am not bias to what brand bow or arrows or sight or animals you shoot...

I would dispute some of the "robbing, cheating, stealing - godlike" comments about Jakes. Jake and Justin run hard every day to EARN their trips...just like any of us do, they save and slave to be able to take off and do what we all hope to participate in some day... not saying whether they have the greatest techs or not, just that I know them now going on 20 years and the owners don't think any less of you and me than they do their wives and kids - like I said, I don't know their shop techs or salesmen, but I know Jake and Justin & a good bunch of the others there... 

Please don't bash on a public forum - it's poor form. One thing I know after 22 years in the industry and 10+ years working it in archery retail, archery customers are typically the CHEAPEST (you can read "frugal" if you like) people I've ever met and dealt with... wanting something of value for nothing or "on the cheap" or cause they are your new "best friend" just because graced your presence when they walked in the door of your shop... it works both ways folks. Respect begets respect... we all work in order to be able to take care of our needs and possibly have some "extras" in our lives like hunts abroad, big trucks and trailers and toys, etc... Thanks.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Please don't bash on a public forum - it's poor form. One thing I know after 22 years in the industry and 10+ years working it in archery retail, archery customers are typically the CHEAPEST (you can read "frugal" if you like) people I've ever met and dealt with... wanting something of value for nothing or "on the cheap" or cause they are your new "best friend" just because graced your presence when they walked in the door of your shop... it works both ways folks. Respect begets respect... we all work in order to be able to take care of our needs and possibly have some "extras" in our lives like hunts abroad, big trucks and trailers and toys, etc... Thanks.


Are you kidding? But it's ok to bash the WB, DWR and certain Outfitters on a constant basis on this forum. Seems a little two faced to me. o-||

Also, although it has been a few years since I've done any business with UAC, it sounds like things have not changed much.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I had the same attitude thrown at me at UAC. I ended up driving down to Jake's to get the help I needed on my bow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. You go into a shop for a minor item, get immediate service and you're on your way in just two minutes but you're offended because they didn't take time to make you feel important. Seriously?

If I was the owner of that bow that G was working on when you walked in, I'd be glad that he didn't stop working on it just to accommodate your feelings. UAC is a serious pro-shop, not a department store chain.

It's easy to bash on any of these guys, but what's the purpose in doing that? Truth is, there's a lot more to any of them than you'll ever know from a two-minute visit to their shops.

I rarely need pro-shop services (but go to UAC when I do) and make most of my purchases online. Still, I'm grateful for the pro-shops we have because they provide vital services, they provide us with choices and I remember what it was like before we had them.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> High Country, sorry you weren't treated with better respect... that's too bad. I have visited many different archery shops across UT, ID, NV, WYO, CO, MT and everyone has a moment... maybe they were in a secret meeting? who knows. You are welcome to come up to Logan anytime (from noon to 7 Monday to Friday) and visit... I am not bias to what brand bow or arrows or sight or animals you shoot...
> 
> I would dispute some of the "robbing, cheating, stealing - godlike" comments about Jakes. Jake and Justin run hard every day to EARN their trips...just like any of us do, they save and slave to be able to take off and do what we all hope to participate in some day... not saying whether they have the greatest techs or not, just that I know them now going on 20 years and the owners don't think any less of you and me than they do their wives and kids - like I said, I don't know their shop techs or salesmen, but I know Jake and Justin & a good bunch of the others there...
> 
> Please don't bash on a public forum - it's poor form. One thing I know after 22 years in the industry and 10+ years working it in archery retail, archery customers are typically the CHEAPEST (you can read "frugal" if you like) people I've ever met and dealt with... wanting something of value for nothing or "on the cheap" or cause they are your new "best friend" just because graced your presence when they walked in the door of your shop... it works both ways folks. Respect begets respect... we all work in order to be able to take care of our needs and possibly have some "extras" in our lives like hunts abroad, big trucks and trailers and toys, etc... Thanks.


One of the better posts I've seen on here. Competition supporting each other, that speaks highly for both shops. With that said I have been to shops all over the states and hit up five here in Utah. Every shop is the same, they have "people" working there that have good and bad days and they are all still willing to help you. For every one person that didn't put forth the effort to strike up a conversation there are 8 others who did. As for the comment of Jake's thinking they are better than you... maybe they are, there are some really good shooters in there. Either way, I have never gotten that impression from any of them. So for any new people going in to these shops, go in, be personable, don't have a chip on your shoulder, and have a good time with like minded people.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> they always charge you more and then pocket the extra money they got from you...


If you don't like the price, don't pay it. It's called "_Capitalism"_ and it's what makes America great. As was mentioned earlier, ten years of sporting goods retail taught me one thing, hunters are a cheap lot. If we can't steal it we don't want it. "Oh, and kiss my feet while I'm stealing it from you!"

:roll:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WildeArrow. off of Parish Lane Jerimiah. Cody and the guys know their stuff. Customer service is EXCELLENT!! The over rated over price boys off of state street. all bout Ego.Ran me out 5 years ago. Been going to Wilde Arrow sence then..


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say this thread is about bashing. Well some may be, but owners of these shops need to look at this and see what they are doing to customers. Sure the guy just needed a 5 dollar peep sight and he got it and was out, but the way he felt leaving wasn't satisfied. He isn't going to go back there when he is in the market for a new bow. It's the shops right to treat customers how they want, and its the customers right to choose where they invest their money. I have had good and bad experiences at Uac, salt lake archery, sportsmans, Cabelas, all of them. They are just people and all have good and bad days. It would be my hope that they would treat all customers like they are important weather their equipment is a top of the line hoyt or a 50 dollar pawn shop special. We all love and share the sport. Let's all work together to improve it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I would dispute some of the "robbing, cheating, stealing - godlike" comments about Jakes. Jake and Justin run hard every day to EARN their trips...just like any of us do, they save and slave to be able to take off and do what we all hope to participate in some day... not saying whether they have the greatest techs or not, just that I know them now going on 20 years and the owners don't think any less of you and me than they do their wives and kids - like I said, I don't know their shop techs or salesmen, but I know Jake and Justin & a good bunch of the others there...


you obviously dont know them the way i do then, and i know them REAL well...... trust me, not only are they crooks they use their business as a way to bash on people that go into their store and ruin their reputation. they do think they are god. they can do no wrong and they have no rules, but they sure look past their down down at you when you walk in that door. :roll:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> Wow. You go into a shop for a minor item, get immediate service and you're on your way in just two minutes but you're offended because they didn't take time to make you feel important. Seriously?
> 
> *Immediate Service? Really that's what you would call it? Service to me means a little more than a half-assed effort to get something for a customer. But if that is how you like to be treated when you go to a store, more power to you. There are several other things that I still need for my set up that I fully intended to check out while I was there. The way they handled things made me change my mind.
> *
> ...


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > I would dispute some of the "robbing, cheating, stealing - godlike" comments about Jakes. Jake and Justin run hard every day to EARN their trips...just like any of us do, they save and slave to be able to take off and do what we all hope to participate in some day... not saying whether they have the greatest techs or not, just that I know them now going on 20 years and the owners don't think any less of you and me than they do their wives and kids - like I said, I don't know their shop techs or salesmen, but I know Jake and Justin & a good bunch of the others there...
> ...


Whats the matter Kill_'em_all, did the guys at Jakes not let you win every single contest you have ever entered?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Did I get what I went in there for? Yes. Did I feel like they cared for my business? No. And that is the point. At some point these shops need to step back and realize that good customer service is needed to gain/retain customers. And I am not saying that all are like that, but it seems that there are alot that are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

rackhunter said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > TopofUtahArcher said:
> ...


no that has nothing to do with that...? i didnt win them all, but i won alot of them  the guys at jakes are not quality people. i know how they treat the average customer, and i know how they treat their "friends". all im trying to tell people is if you want a quality archery shop experience, i would avoid going there as much as possible. they are completely different people behind closed doors and they are extremely 2 faced... but if you wanna go there, have at it.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I will have to say that Jake himself is the single reason I am still shooting a bow.

I went through a severe case of Target Panic on the line in Vegas (Thanks to shooting speed round pop-up style tournaments) :shock: 

I shot my lowest score ever on a Vegas face and couldn't even guarentee I would hit the target. Jake heard about my meltdown and personally gave me a back tension from his booth in Vegas to shoot, I didn't have to pay a dime for it. He told me to practice with it and that he would help me anytime I needed it, which he did.

I owe that man much more than what the release cost. He has never once reminded me or made me feel like money was an issue. I have personally spent thousands of dollars at that store between myself and family.

Everyone has there own opinions and nobody can make everyone happy.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

First time I went in to Jake's, I didn't know anyone, I took my Matthews(they do not sell) I bought a rest and a peep and asked them to install them and tune them up because I thought the cams were out of sinc. They did a great job and when they went to tune it up they said it shot really well, they paper tuned it a little. They only charged me for the purchase of the rest and the peep.

I bought my bow and the rest of my setup at Humphries, they were also great. I bought some arrows and broadheads from Sportsmans they were great. 

So did the guys sitting aroung work there or was it a wife swapping club meeting?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually was at JAKES ARCHERY last night to get my PSE Vendetta set up. Never have I even stepped a foot in JAKES before. Took the bow and explained all the adjustments and features of the bow to me. We walked around and picked out the setup. I planned on leaving and picking up the bow in a few days. They sent me in the range to shoot a demo bow to pass the 1 hour of being there. Funny thing here is I won the bow at a SFW Banquet and it had nothing to do with JAKES. I left with a good feeling of good customer service and figured the price was alot cheaper than other quotes I received.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent post TopofUtahArcher!



Finnegan said:


> Wow. You go into a shop for a minor item, get immediate service and you're on your way in just two minutes but you're offended because they didn't take time to make you feel important. Seriously?
> 
> If I was the owner of that bow that G was working on when you walked in, I'd be glad that he didn't stop working on it just to accommodate your feelings. UAC is a serious pro-shop, not a department store chain.
> 
> ...


Great post Finn, people on here amaze me. There are some customers that you just can't make happy and will always expect something for nothing. They are not good for business anyways. All of these shops have one very important thing in common, they are a small local business. Having been a small business owner I understand the stress and struggles of trying to mix "customer service" with making money. Hats off to any of these owners that can put together enough savings to raise a family, offer a great asset to our hunting community, and still have enough to squeeze a african hunt in. I promise not one of these guys is getting rich off selling archery equipment.

I will continue to support small Utah businesses anytime I can. If I have a personal issue with service that should be taken up with the business owner personally and not on the www. It is amazing to me someone will have the balls to call someone out on the web hiding behind a computer screen and fake name, but will not take the time to talk to the person himself and resolve the issue. Something to think about in the future.

I have always believed in "criticize in private, praise in public" whenever at all possible.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree, if you're up at the U of U, it's only 20 minutes to Wilde Arrow right off of Parrish Lane in Centerville. Call me nuts, but I think they get it, in regards to customer service. I've taken a bow that I obviously bought elsewhere in twice to have the draw weight changed or for basic tuning, and they didn't charge me a thing for it, and took the time to explain the what and why of what they were doing. They were extremely helpful and friendly, and they kind of guys you'd want to hang out and shoot the bull with anyway. And a big part of that is that they know that when it's time to buy new equipment, and I need expert advice on how to match it best to my setup, I'll go back to them. And they're right, so far this year I'm into them for 4 packs of broadheads, 2 sets of arrows, a replacement peep sight, and a sling, all because they had good customer service, and know exactly what they're doing to make sure that my current set up shoots the way I want it to.


----------

